# does jig-a-loo melt plastic



## enovinbakht23 (Mar 5, 2009)

how should i use jigaloo not to melt my plastic thanks


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 5, 2009)

Jig-a-loo melts plastic no matter what. You either have to take caution when spraying it into your cube and work it in for a few minutes, or disassemble your cube and spray the cubies evenly.


----------



## lalalala (Mar 5, 2009)

that true the only way you can make jig a loo not melt is by disassembling it(it will make the plastic soft but if you dont touch it its okay)and spraying the pieces but sometimes it might stick to the suface that its on


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, it's much better to disassemble the cube. I tried lubricating a cube with it still assembled. The plastic softened up for a bit and now I have my fingerprints imprinted permanently on various places of the plastic.

Also, accidentally scratching a cubie shortly after lubing it with Jig a Loo can leave a permanent dent/scratch. I recommend disassembling the cube, spraying the cubies, and NOT TOUCHING THE PLASTIC until it dries.


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 6, 2009)

CRC doesn't do either of those things (it makes the cubies soft, but I assume you don't scratch pieces after you spray), which is why I believe it's better.
Sorry for going off topic -- I use both and just wanted to give my 2 cents.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 7, 2009)

i use jig-a-loo, i just spray a little on one edge, work in for 2 minutes, spray the oppisite edge on the bottem just a tad and im set


----------



## jcuber (Mar 7, 2009)

CRC always makes white spots on my cube, does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 7, 2009)

jcuber said:


> CRC always makes white spots on my cube, does this happen to anyone else?



Yes, especially on black cubes. That's why I switched to Jigaloo and I have gotten better results. 

I have not seen Jigaloo melt any of my cubes yet and I have been using it for about 2-3 months.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 7, 2009)

I've used Jig-a-loo before but I recently bought a can of CRC and have been using it. I think the Jig-a-loo was better in pretty much all areas.
-CRC leaks out of my cube and gets all over the outside
-CRC smells really bad
-CRC makes white spots on my cube or stickers

I didn't have any of these problems with jig-a-loo, and as far as actually lubing the cube, both seem to perform equally well. Both CRC and silicone make my cube pieces stick together if I don't work it around for a while after applying, so either one will "melt" your cube.

I've seen one or two people recommending armor all, so I'm going to try that on one of my new cubes and see how that works.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 7, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> I've used Jig-a-loo before but I recently bought a can of CRC and have been using it. I think the Jig-a-loo was better in pretty much all areas.
> -CRC leaks out of my cube and gets all over the outside
> -CRC smells really bad
> -CRC makes white spots on my cube or stickers
> ...



really? i have never had a problem with CRC. i just dont use it anymore because of jigaloo. mine didnt leak and it really didnt smell, and no white spots


----------



## BillB (Mar 7, 2009)

I always had both of these problems. Jig-A-Loo seemed to fuse the plastic and CRC frosted it. I didn't have the problems when I disassembled and applied the silicone with a Qtip. PrimeFlo is the only silicone spray that I tried that didn't seem to fuse or frost the plastic. But it does have an odor.

Bill


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 7, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> I've used Jig-a-loo before but I recently bought a can of CRC and have been using it. I think the Jig-a-loo was better in pretty much all areas.
> -CRC leaks out of my cube and gets all over the outside
> -CRC smells really bad
> -CRC makes white spots on my cube or stickers
> ...



you are using WAAAAAYYY too much. tone it down a bit and you will see better results.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 7, 2009)

Actually I'm hardly using any CRC. Maybe a quarter-second in 2 or 3 edges. I used to spray tons of jig-a-loo in though.


----------



## maonman (Mar 7, 2009)

it can if you dont use it properly


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 8, 2009)

I tried armor all on one of my cubes today, and my first impression is that it sucks. It has actually made my cube turn WORSE than it did before I applied it. I think jig-a-loo is the best lube I've found so far.


----------

